# Early 64' Stingray



## Darthvader (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Jaxon (May 17, 2018)

WOW! Very Nice.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 17, 2018)

Always dig those tiger seats! V/r Shawn


----------



## Jesse57nomad (May 24, 2018)

Das 


Freqman1 said:


> Always dig those tiger seats! V/r Shawn



original paint?


----------



## Darthvader (May 26, 2018)

No Ron Chiluk restored it. Screened guard and fork. Perfect match. Ran out of steam to finish it.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 26, 2018)

Darthvader said:


> No Ron Chiluk restored it. Screened guard and fork. Perfect match. Ran out of steam to finish it.



Looked like you were pretty close. So what's the plan now? V/r Shawn


----------



## Darthvader (May 26, 2018)

Probably headed to ebay at some point. I don't have the patients to restore bikes anymore.


----------



## Darthvader (May 26, 2018)

Here it is next to an original bike.


----------



## stoney (May 26, 2018)

Darthvader said:


> View attachment 808518




Beautiful, that copper just glows.


----------



## buck sova (May 29, 2018)

stoney said:


> Beautiful, that copper just glows.



How much?


----------



## Darthvader (May 30, 2018)

I have 550.00 in the restoration not including the cost of the frame fork and guard. 550.00 is what I would sell it for.


----------



## vastingray (May 31, 2018)

Darthvader said:


> I have 550.00 in the restoration not including the cost of the frame fork and guard. 550.00 is what I would sell it for.



Sold I’ll take it


----------



## Darthvader (May 31, 2018)

Add 50 for shipping you have my pp info. It’s for the frame fork and guard just to be clear.


----------



## vastingray (May 31, 2018)

Darthvader said:


> Add 50 for shipping you have my pp info. It’s for the frame fork and guard just to be clear.



Ok I paid you ya should have it any minute thanks


----------



## Darthvader (May 31, 2018)

Nothing yet will confirm when I get it.


----------



## Darthvader (May 31, 2018)

Sorry Tom nothing came buddy,


----------



## Darthvader (May 31, 2018)

Tommy


----------



## vastingray (May 31, 2018)

Darthvader said:


> Sorry Tom nothing came buddy,



Hmm I might of sent it to the wrong one I just sent you a message


----------



## vastingray (May 31, 2018)

I sent it to the wrong address I got it straight now and just paid you it should be good  now.   No fun talking to the foreigners on PayPal lol


----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 1, 2018)

How did I miss this?


----------

